# Personal Pet Peeves



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2013)

So I have a pet peeve that annoys me and I'm just here to complain about it.  

Using Google Image search does NOT mean that it's free.  Many images on Google still have copyrights on them and requires you to follow proper licensing requirements. Google even warns you about it: http://i.imgur.com/uPwE8Zx.png

So please people, be smart and don't use anything off of Google as part of your "website" (unless you have proper legal permission to use it).  

Here's something to help those who still do want to use Google's Image searches for all of their "Online needs":

https://support.google.com/images/answer/29508?hl=en

Either make your own or use a stock photo website for your needs. 

Thanks for listening to my rant.  

Leave your own pet peeves below.  

Pie out.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tell that to SonWebHost.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 17, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So I have a pet peeve that annoys me and I'm just here to complain about it.
> 
> Using Google Image search does NOT mean that it's free.  Many images on Google still have copyrights on them and requires you to follow proper licensing requirements. Google even warns you about it: http://i.imgur.com/uPwE8Zx.png
> 
> ...


You mean to say that the 5 minute, I spent to find my beautiful icon from other website is not free?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

I sell VPSes for $2/mo for 8GB of RAM and this is my datacenter:



This is my diverse office staff:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2013)

It's just one of those things that bothers me immensely.  



MannDude said:


> I sell VPSes for $2/mo for 8GB of RAM and this is my datacenter:


 

You have dishonored me.  Now we shall face in combat!


----------



## mikho (Jul 18, 2013)

@HalfEatenPie


I was actually looking att that image yesterday on google image.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

Some of the folks that call themselves 'providers' and actually believe it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 18, 2013)

mikho said:


> I was actually looking att that image yesterday on google image.


 

Haha I just needed something to Google as an example and... well...  Why not VPS?



Aldryic C said:


> Some of the folks that call themselves 'providers' and actually believe it.


 

I'd consider that more stupidity... or denial.  I haven't figured that out yet.  

Regardless, denial is a great thing.  Thanks to denial, I'll live forever!


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 13, 2013)

*#1 Pet Peeve -*  Foreign "companies" that call themselves "providers" dealing "professionally" in America while completely butchering the English language all over their website and hiring staff that can't speak proper English

*#2 Pet Peeve - *Having someone that is less experienced than me in a subject argue with me about what is and what is not right in that particular subject.

*#3 Pet Peeve - *People that complain when they cook. *Cooking is one of the most wonderful things in the world. I love cooking. How can anyone not like cooking? Ridiculous.*

*#4 Pet Peeve - *Weight loss shakes & weight loss pills. *I have no tolerance for these stupid abominations. *If you want to lose weight, *go hit the #&[email protected] gym & start working out or start taking up running or biking.*


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh boy. Here goes.


1. Drivers who tailgate you/ follow too closely. If only I were a full deputy and not a mere cadet. You'd have a nice $280 fine waiting for you!!!


2. Problematic clients. Clients who insist that their VPS not working because they did something stupid is OUR FAULT, I'm looking at you. YOU BROKE IT.


3. Chinese clients who use horrible translators or their broken English. At least use a DECENT translator. Baidu is actually better than Google when it comes to translating Chinese <--> English.


4. Stupid People. Enough said.


----------



## drmike (Aug 13, 2013)

Pet peeves:

1. Providers who can't or won't spell GUARANTEE correctly.  One provider has made a long running joke about that, that's the exception to the peeve 

2. Folks who make up words due to their lack of knowledge.  Ditto for made up spellings of names because your parent(s) was/were umm, stupid.

3. Providers who are coy about disclosing details of where they offering services from, the upstreams, etc.  That one idiot recently acting like requesting this type of info is an insult against his family.

4. Warranty, guarantee, etc. inflation.  99.999% uptime is a good example.  No end provider, four levels deep can guarantee much of anything.  Especially where you are a small commit to a facility and peanuts on the accounting ledger.

5. Braggadocios claims about gigabit port speed connectivity, when in reality, the network they are on and collision with others means you'd still be faster on a 100 speed connected server.

6. Speed tests that indicate lack of speed.

7. Shared environments without native enabled FUSE support.

8. Farmers who know nothing or aren't saying anything about their seeds, growing practice, poisons sprayed on crops, etc.

9. Broke people who continue to smoke, drink and otherwise waste their hard earned income.  I know drunks that would be well off if they'd "home brew".  Ditto for smokers who need to roll their own cigs ($13+ a pack for corporate tobacco in some states).

10. Tether heads unaware that the world exists outside of their phone and/or tablet.  I like to play frogger with them out on the roads.  Especially when biking quietly, ala ninja mode.  Boo!

11. Giant human cattle slowly migrating around retail stores.   Moooove! 

12. Folks that blame being fat on everything other than their lack of proper nutrition, exercise, etc.  I have a diet for them, the big old fortified wheat bellies, fermentation vessels they are.   Stop eating anything your grandparents wouldn't recognize and eat as a start.  Throw out the couch.  No food anywhere except at a dinner table with other collaborators of obesity.

13.  "Normal" folks that think every time you have a sniffle it mandates a trip to the doctor. Drugged up wimps.  Obamacare.

14. "Normal" folks that think every major dealing in life requires paying for limited liability insurance (i.e. driving, renters/homeowners, health, life, etc.).  Limited liability means you are NOT liable.  Insurance companies pay less often and skim massively, as the payout amount goes up.  $100k claim from auto accident?  9% payout chance.  This is in an industry with over 80% profit on income.  Ho hum.  Never mind the government mandates that force us unconstitutionally to enter into commercial contracts like that.

15. People that bother free willed and independent people who spend their time forging their own path through the wilderness.

16. People that think the government is capable of doing right and/or saving anyone from anything.   Gov has become akin to religion for many, a one for one replacement.  Worship at their combat boots.

17. Housing codes and zoning codes.  Land use policies that infringe upon personal property rights.   I own it. I toiled.  GTFO!

18.  US citizens that believe we have a democracy and are supposed to have a DEMOCRACY.  It's a REPUBLIC folks.

19. Idiot local taxpayers that vehemently defend the local schools as being "good".  Vast majority of major mixed income towns have horrible schools at enormous expense to the taxpayer.   Basic literacy seems unattainable in these union operated zoos after 17,280+ hours of instruction (grades 1-12).  Don't they realize that if you spend 2000 hours doing anything you can achieve expert status.  By my math, students should be experts in at least SEVEN different things.

20. Monopolies.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 13, 2013)

My pet peeves are mostly in driving:

1. Cars driving slow but positioned at the fast lane, while in a very fast high way

2. Motorcycles driving in between 2 moving 4 wheel vehicles

3. Cars driving at night without head light, tail light and break light.

4. Vehicles shifting lanes without looking both at their side mirrors and shoulder

5. Cars that quickly cuts your lane while you are driving fast and then they drive very slowly

6. Cars that crosses at Red light.  Even when it's red already for several seconds.

7. Pedestrians crossing on national highways at night when it's very dark and cars are travelling fast

8. Bus and 10 wheeler trucks travelling aggressively and very fast.  Constantly shifting lanes and moving around smaller cars.

9. Motorcycles that goes straight and fast ton your right side and almost hitting your car, when you are on the right most lane and turning right.

10. Motorcyclist without helmets

And many more.  Sadly, I encounter these everyday.  I think we get a couple of death reports every week due to aggressive motorcyclist.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 13, 2013)

1.) Providers who use a lot of stock images on their website. I understand if you rent, you do not have photos of 'your equipment', but still, I hate seeing stock photos to show your servers or datacenter.

2.) Support ticket responses that only serve to let you know that they got your request and will respond to it at some other time. Just skip that, and update me when whatever I requested is answered.

3.) People who speak loudly in public places. Shut up already, I'm trying to buy groceries, not listen to you talk about how your babysitter had a rash so your cousin had to watch your kids.

4.) Radio. Television.

5.) People who act like the things they have are a result of their own hard work when the truth is much of it was due to their familiy's wealth and _not_ their part-time minimum wage job they go to twice a week. (Also could be said about some kiddy hosts ran by teenagers living at home who have mom and dad funding their 'business')

6.) Fanboys, of anything.

7.) People in my neighborhood who don't let me mow my yard when I feel like it. At least 4-5 times now someone else has mowed it because they were 'tired of looking at it'. It's my yard. If I can throw a tennis ball and still see where it lands, my grass isn't too tall damn it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 13, 2013)

MannDude said:


> 2.) Support ticket responses that only serve to let you know that they got your request and will respond to it at some other time. Just skip that, and update me when whatever I requested is answered.


See...  This I don't agree with.  I mean even in corporate businesses most of the time when you send out an important email requesting someone to do something (and if they can't immediately complete the task) the other individual responses to let you know that they received it and are working on it.  

This prevents the other individual from second-guessing themselves and having to re-send e-mails and such (for those who are IT illiterate).  I get chewed out at the office for things like this really.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 13, 2013)

> 2.) Support ticket responses that only serve to let you know that they got your request and will respond to it at some other time. Just skip that, and update me when whatever I requested is answered.


I fall both ways on this.  When I'm doing tickets - if it's an issue I can have resolved in an hour or less, I just let the ticket sit until I'm finished.  If it's going to take me some time though, or something I need to confer with Fran/bz on, I'll let the client know what's happening, why I'm having to wait on their ticket, and try to give a decent ETA on when they can expect an update/resolution.


----------



## drmike (Aug 13, 2013)

> 7.) People in my neighborhood who don't let me mow my yard when I feel like it. At least 4-5 times now someone else has mowed it because they were 'tired of looking at it'. It's my yard. If I can throw a tennis ball and still see where it lands, my grass isn't too tall damn it.


See those are the types of places I just can stand living in or near.  Neighbors wipe your ass too when you aren't doing a good enough job?   Do they come over and wash your whites when your shirts, socks, etc. have nagging stains?

Those idiots aren't helpful, they are control freaks with no respect for personal property rights.

Add to my list of pet peeves, GRASS.  Who in merry old England said grass indicates anything other than opulent stupidity.  Big swaths of each postage stamp lot are dedicated to this endless maintenance of grass, pruned and cut to millimeters above the ground on a heavily regimented schedule over and over.

I want to see the grass idiots out roaming their lawns like the cattle they mostly resemble, grazing, when food shortages happen.  Heck, food shortages in the US are already here with 100 million+ eating off government sponsored food programs currently and that doesn't include those who aren't, but are instead subsisting on true charity food rations.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 13, 2013)

1. Buckeyes... Ever see them drive? I'm sure they drive bad in your town too!

2. Dogs. More specifically, the people that walk their dogs in MY yard and decide it's okay to let them pee and poop.  No need to pick up, it's a yard of course. Never mind its MY YARD!

3. People walking in my yard. Refer back to it's MY YARD!

4. Students who think it's okay to sit on their phone during lecture or lab work.

5. Students who think it's okay to come in late to my class. I'm not late, nor should they be.

6. Biggots, Racists, etc. No need for them in my life or around me.


----------



## BlueVM (Aug 13, 2013)

Uhm I actually only have two:

People who speak poor english (and know it), but still choose to be impatient with the person trying to understand them.

People who blame the military for the war in X and claim that it's the military's fault we're over there.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 13, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> 1. Buckeyes... Ever see them drive? I'm sure they drive bad in your town too!


So... Ohio State?  I hate Buckeyes too.  They're the worst school in the Big 10.  


I kid (to those who are Buckeyes fans).  



shawn_ky said:


> 4. Students who think it's okay to sit on their phone during lecture or lab work.
> 
> 
> 5. Students who think it's okay to come in late to my class. I'm not late, nor should they be.


You sound like a TA or a Professor.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 13, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> People who blame the military for the war in X and claim that it's the military's fault we're over there.


^^^^^ yep!!



HalfEatenPie said:


> So... Ohio State?  I hate Buckeyes too.  They're the worst school in the Big 10.
> 
> 
> I kid (to those who are Buckeyes fans).
> ...


In my neck of the woods, a buckeye is any Ohio driver. Some of the worst drivers I've seen. And yes, Professor.  (among many other hats!)


----------



## drmike (Aug 14, 2013)

> Buckeyes... Ever see them drive? I'm sure they drive bad in your town too!


Ohioans drive horribly since their roads were planned by complete idiots.  Really.   

There are roads named the same thing within blocks of one another, one might be Road and other Street.   Many of the towns while grids failed to adhere to Main Street and incremental numbers and or A-Z lettering.  They just named things whatever.

Put all that together with the bleak multiple decade depression in Ohio and mass disinvestment in infrastructure and you get what you get.

Can't forget that Ohio has no annual automobile inspection either.  So people drive unmaintained crap heaps around and that makes driving more challenging/dangerous (especially now when average vehicle on US roads is 11+ years old).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 14, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> ^^^^^ yep!!
> 
> 
> In my neck of the woods, a buckeye is any Ohio driver. Some of the worst drivers I've seen. And yes, Professor.  (among many other hats!)


If you're a fan of Ohio State (or a professor there), we may or may not be enemies  

Are you a friend?  Or are you a foe?  TELL ME


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 14, 2013)

1) Pet Peeve Threads...

2) People who complain too much

3) People with "Just enough" knowledge to break things

4) Pissants who tailgate you whilst driving

5) Peasants who try to talk you down on pricing (Do as I say not a I do!)

6) People who are inconsiderate 

There's more but I don't wish to develop carpal tunnel.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 14, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> If you're a fan of Ohio State (or a professor there), we may or may not be enemies
> 
> Are you a friend?  Or are you a foe?  TELL ME


There is only one team in this country that matters... *GO BIG BLUE!*   

I am a professor at the community college system in Kentucky and adjunct for WKU... No love for OSU whatsoever!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 14, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> There is only one team in this country that matters... *GO BIG BLUE!*
> 
> I am a professor at the community college system in Kentucky and adjunct for WKU... No love for OSU whatsoever!


You're ok in my books.  Proceed.

Totally unrelated I actually visited UK (and by visited i mean road tripped down there to visit our brothers there) when it was their homecoming game a few years back.  Found Qdoba that did late night breakfast (seriously a drunken midnight Qdoba breakfast burrito place).  I liked Kentucky.  



ThePrimeHost said:


> 1) Pet Peeve Threads...
> 
> 2) People who complain too much
> 
> ...


Then why did you reply to this thread?  haha


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 14, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Then why did you reply to this thread?  haha


Sarcasm.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 15, 2013)

An addendum to my list.


1. People who are total a**holes while driving. PERSON WHO NEARLY REARENDED ME 3 TIMES TODAY I'M LOOKING AT YOU!


2. People who don't move over for a stopped Police officer. How would YOU like it if crazy. Drivers went 60+ MPH inches away from you?


3. People who drive aggressively and make multiple unsafe lane changes ALMOST causing a crash.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 15, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> An addendum to my list.
> 
> 
> 1. People who are total a**holes while driving. PERSON WHO NEARLY REARENDED ME 3 TIMES TODAY I'M LOOKING AT YOU!
> ...


Is there a story to this?  did this happen today?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 15, 2013)

How observant. As it happens it did. On a long 7-8 hour drive from Oregon to Boise, Idaho. Drivers on I-84 and I-205 are crazy.


----------

